# Modern Warfare 3 DLC collection hits XBL March 20



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Activision confirms four Call of Duty multiplayer maps and two Special Ops missions available on Microsoft's online platform next month for all users; price not yet announced. 










The first Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Content Collection will arrive on Xbox Live on March 20, Activision announced today.  


Air Force One has been grounded.

The first of four scheduled collections, the content will be available for purchase by Xbox Live Gold and Free users. It includes multiplayer maps Liberation, Piazza, Overwatch, and Black Box, as well as Special Ops missions Black Ice and Negotiator.

Black Box (pictured at right) has players battling next to the crashed Air Force One in a Southern California neighborhood. As for Black Ice, the Special Ops mission tasks snowmobile-riding players with gaining access to a diamond mine and planting explosives in it.

The Negotiator Special Ops mission takes players to India for a hostage extraction situation. Gamers will need to breach rooms and journey through city streets to deliver rescued persons safely.

On top of dating the first content collection for Modern Warfare 3, Activision today announced that Call of Duty: Elite content drops 4-6 will be available on Xbox Live for premium members on March 13. The content includes Black Box, Negotiator, and Black Ice. The content will find its way to the PlayStation 3 and PC at a later date. 

Modern Warfare 3 downloadable content was developed by Infinity Ward, Sledgehammer Games, and Raven Software. All content arrives first on Xbox Live, with subsequent releases for the PlayStation 3 and PC. For more on the platform-specific availability of Modern Warfare 3 DLC, check out Activision's Modern Warfare 3 content calendar.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the Elite and it is nice getting all the maps early until you realize that a lot of your friends don't have Elite. It is great that the maps will finally be available for everyone.


----------

